# They grow so fast



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I can’t believe how much change there is in 3 months.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

So handsome!


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

He is so cute!


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

So cute, I would sit and watch all day. lol


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Chvilla1 said:


> I can’t believe how much change there is in 3 months.
> View attachment 274566
> View attachment 274569
> View attachment 274567
> View attachment 274568


He is precious!!!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Agreed! Goes so fast. He is precious! Aria is 8 months old now. I got her at 4 months. She has changed so much. Weighs about 3 pounds now. I would love 4 more!!!


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> Agreed! Goes so fast. He is precious! Aria is 8 months old now. I got her at 4 months. She has changed so much. Weighs about 3 pounds now. I would love 4 more!!!


He just turn 1 year on January 4. I can’t believe it. And I realized I’m still calling him a puppy. I think we are past puppy-hood. Lol. He’s my big boy now. I will go for a weight check on Monday. I’ll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

He is so beautiful. I love his outfit 💜 💜 💜 My baby.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> He is so beautiful. I love his outfit 💜 💜 💜 My baby.
> View attachment 275289
> View attachment 275289


Oh what a cutie.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday, Kobe! Oh my gosh, I can't believe your puppy has grown up! He is really a cutie. 

(and so is Aria


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Happy 1st Birthday, Kobe! Oh my gosh, I can't believe your puppy has grown up! He is really a cutie.
> 
> (and so is Aria


Thank you. I feel like we just brought him home yesterday. He has been my quarantine salvation. Lol.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday Kobe!
I can't believe he is a year old already. He has gone from an adorable little pup into an even cuter 1 year old - Maltese have an amazing way of always looking like puppies!
Thank you for all the wonderful pictures - We LOVE pictures! Please keep them coming when you have time - and include updates too!
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Kobe!
> I can't believe he is a year old already. He has gone from an adorable little pup into an even cuter 1 year old - Maltese have an amazing way of always looking like puppies!
> Thank you for all the wonderful pictures - We LOVE pictures! Please keep them coming when you have time - and include updates too!
> 🐶 🐾🌷


Thank You Paulann. Especially for always being so helpful to me on here. I’ve always appreciated your input.








I caught someone checking himself out. Lol. By the way, this cage set up has an open door on it. He comes and goes as he pleases now. When he was smaller it’s what we used as our “crate” for training. He seems to love it. It’s like his safe space I think. 








this is his buddy Madison. She was a gift to me from some friends on my 20th anniversary when I still hadn’t gotten my puppy that I wanted so badly.








showing off his new sweater that my daughter made him. When I tell him “Let me see” he looks up at me like that.


----------

